# Lake Talcom



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Any Crappie reports??????


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

you asking about Talquin? If so not since the bad rain.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *James Fink (4/10/2009)*you asking about Talquin? If so not since the bad rain.


Sorry for the spelling..The one near Tallahassee


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, thats it...haven't heard anything since the rain. I fished Seminole and it was horrible. We caught ONE in a day and a half.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I used to make the ride to semon-hole quite often, spelled like that on purpose. I love it but,Yeah thats one finicky lake. If its on its on, its on,but when its off, its OFF, head up the Chatahoochee, no idea if thats spelled correctly!It will take a good 3 weeks for things to settle down if we dont get peed on any more!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

havent seen it for my self but I have heard its murky as can be the Ochlocknee river dumps into it and it is still above flood stage right now.


----------

